# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  MRT Ver 1.28 News:Full Support X20/X25 encrypt Boot and Huawei and More < DISCUSS>

## mohamed73

*MRT Ver 1.28 News:*    
The New Update Support RedMi Pro and RedMi Note4 Flash\read flash\imei  repair\format...(format support erase frp data<after erase frp need  remove the finddevice apk and micloud apk,if not connect internet will  lock again>) 
The New Update Support LeEco Qualcomm Frp Full Support (account\google id) remove(connect internet without lock again)
Support X800,X800+,X900,X900+; 
The New Update Full Support  Oppo New modle X20 X25 (Format Support Frp Remove<connect internet without lock again>) 
The New Update Full Support  Vivo New Modle Like V3 M A(Format Support Frp Remove<connect internet without lock again>) 
The New Update Add New MTK X20 X25 EMMC Flash Init(for encrypt Boot<ex,TCL\Oppo\VIVO\RedMi...is encrypt Boot>) 
The New Update adjust Support MTK X20 X25 normal cpu boot(working with  perloader driver<when you connect mobile Not need hold Vol Key[Like  Lenovo Mobile Phone\OutSide China others country brand Mobile  Phones*Like Qmobile*....]>) 
tip:all the X20 X25 Full Support 128GB EMMC Flash IC
tip:full support=write flash support\read flash support\format support\imei repair supprt...  *Super News:For HuaWei Hisilicon CPU*
Support Frp Remove
Support Unlock Bootloader
Support ReLock Bootloader
Support Factory Reset 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*Unlock FRP\BOOTLOADER\RE Lock Bootloader\Factory Reset Just one click and Very Fast!!!*    *The New Update Support HuaWei Frp\Bootload Unlock\Factory Reset By One Click*       *<And Super Good News for Mrt User:This is Free Update,without any Pay>
<Super News for New one want MRT Dognle;if You Just want Huawei,You can Buy MRT just Huawei and it will so cheap>*

----------

